# Ecran noir au démarrage :( imac 27" i5



## Culte (2 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai fait l'acquisition d'un imac 27" i5 il y a un mois environs, et vu que je n'y connais pas grand chose en mac et que l'assistance téléphonique apple est ouverte qu'en semaine je me permet de voir ici si quelqu'un aurait une idée.

Le mac fonctionnait parfaitement jusqu'alors, mais ce matin, a l'allumage, rien, l'ecran reste noir mais j'entends clairement qu'a l'intérieur ca tourne (leger bruit et je sent l'air expulsé par les ventilos).

Quelqu'un aurait il déjà eu ce genre de problème, ou une idée de la marche a suivre ?

D'avance merci.


----------



## Stimenzee (2 Janvier 2010)

Techniquement je ne saurais pas t'aider mais sache que le serivce apple est ouvert également le samedi (jusqu'à 17h45 en Belgique, Suisse et France)! En tout cas avec l'apple care...


----------



## Culte (2 Janvier 2010)

Merci beaucoup c'était bien ouvert la hotline 

Donc pour ceux qui auraient le même soucis voila ce qu'on m a dis de faire :

- tout débrancher même l'alim, puis appuis long de 10 secondes sur power. rebrancher juste alim et clavier puis rallumer
- toujours rien donc reset pram (pom + alt + p + r), toujours rien.

Donc on m'a envoyé vers une adresse d'apple (une fnac en l'occurrence) pour qu'ils voient ca.

Bon courage.


----------



## Culte (25 Janvier 2010)

Et bien voila je donnes la suite et fin de l'histoire pour ceux qui rencontreraient ce problème.

Après 3 longues semaines j'ai enfin récupéré la bête. D'après les informations que m'ont donné la fnac, l'alim et la carte même ont été changées, ça avait donc bien grillé 

En vous souhaitant de ne pas rencontrer les mêmes galères bonne journée !


----------



## spycker (25 Janvier 2010)

Culte a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai fait l'acquisition d'un imac 27" i5 il y a un mois environs, et vu que je n'y connais pas grand chose en mac et que l'assistance téléphonique apple est ouverte qu'en semaine je me permet de voir ici si quelqu'un aurait une idée.
> 
> ...



il est de quel semaine ton iMac??


----------



## mashgau (25 Janvier 2010)

Quoi ! Même pas un écran jaunâtre ou des fuites de lumière !!  

En tout cas merci pour les manip (même si elles n'ont pas fonctionné pour toi, logique si tout avait cramé ^^), en espérant que ça n'ait jamais à servir !


----------



## Culte (25 Janvier 2010)

spycker a dit:


> il est de quel semaine ton iMac??



Commandé sur l'apple store début le 5 novembre, réçu le 28 novembre.



mashgau a dit:


> Quoi ! Même pas un écran jaunâtre ou des fuites de lumière !!



Et non  D'ailleurs au contraire, l'écran est parfait, zero pixel mort, qualité et luminosité excellente, je suis bien content qu'il aient juste changé les pièces défectueuses comme ca je garde ce qui marche bien 


Ah et donc en passant je déconseille de passer par la fnac et essayez de trouver directement le réparateur agréé apple, car la fnac n'as fait qu'enregistrer mon mac dans son SAV et a envoyé le mac au réparateur agréé le plus proche. J'ai donc certainement perdu une semaine de traitement et de renvoie de la machine.

Good luck !


----------



## spycker (27 Janvier 2010)

je voulais savoir de quelle semaine (de fabrication)


----------

